# digitrax zephyr extra dcs51



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

HI: I will direct this to NIMT any any others familiar with or using digitrax equipment. I was reading on the above controller, and got impression this one is all self contained, power pack/controller, that is capable of runnig 1 dcc equiped train, on one track, and possibly runnig a dc train on another track at same time?? am I corect??? My current concept is to run 2 tracks parrallel to each other using power jumper between tracks, configured in an L shaped loop using 2 4x8 sheets trains will run in same directions, except one set of tracks will have sidinggs ect. one loco will be dcc, the other on next door trackwill be dc for time being. Is this possible or just a figerment of my imagination?? Thanks in advance for assitstance


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

If I remember correctly, the digitrax will run one non-dcc equipped loco using high frequency pulses so close together that they emulate a positive voltage to the non-dcc motor, the drawback being the motor will be whining and will run hot, and will eventually damage the windings in the motor.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

thoroughbreed said:


> , the drawback being the motor will be whining and will run hot, and will eventually damage the windings in the motor.


Pretty much correct...and yes, the motor whines the entire time that power is on the track.....if it sits long enough, you risk damaging the motor.

Safer bet would be to use a standard DC transformer on the DC loop,and keep the two separate.

As for number of locos on the DCC line, you "could" run multiple DCC equipped locos....although I think the limit would be two, only because of power limitations.

Jim


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

If you ask me the best solution to this is to simply make the entire setup DCC and limit the amount of DC engines run on it. Better yet run no DC engines on it at all and convert them all to DCC. A DC engine will not be happy on DCC unless it is running full throttle. This is the only way to limit the amount of heat generated by the DCC signal, but it is not very useful. The slower the DC engine is on a DCC track the more heat is generated. A stopped engine is the worst.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't ever recommend running DC engines on a DCC system ever, it too hard on the engine and the DCC system.

I also never recommend running 2 systems like DCC and DC on the same layout unless they are totally separated and there is no chance the 2 could ever come in contact with each other. It's very hard on the DCC system to get back feed from another power supply.

If you want to run both DC and DCC on one layout use the DCC system on one track and a DC transformer on the other.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Many thanks to all the knowledgeable responses to this will keep me straight!!! I have plans then to run seprate dc and dcc tracks and trains, i like simple and uncomplicated any way!! Thanks GUYS!!!!!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Just to give a little input...I have a Zephyr (not the extra) so it has a little less power than the extra. I can run 5 or 6 engines at a time, 6 six being the max. 

I use the Zephyr to power all of my track and I only use DCC equipped engines on it.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Bman: I didnt expect to be able to run that many engines at one time!!! Way more than i would ever run, I dont think the little bacman digital commander set is that powerful, havent set it up yet as me and grandson are moving everything to a spare room so we will have place to ourselves and out of every body's way. You have provided valuable information, and am planning on aquiring the zephyr in future.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I regularly run three locos on mine (I use the jump throttles alot) and I've never had power issues. Well none that stem from the Zephyr.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

The Bachmann E-Z Command can run a few trains, most ive ran is 5 or so with little issues, it says it can run up to 9 total, but i don't think in reality it can, I've had issues with running 6 to 7 engines...


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

THe EZ can only run about three max, but has memory for 10 (nine DCC and one DC). ANd when I say three max, that's literally the max. I tried running a GP40, THomas, and a USRA 0-6-0 and they were bogging down and running in spurts. Shut one off and the other two took right off running.


----------

